# Wolf's Chemicals - Deironizer (5 litre) v4



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone know how this compares to car pro iron x or Britemax iron max


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like it works a bit slower, but it just doesn't turn purple that much. More brown-ish.
Cleaning is as good.
But nanolex wheel cleaner and iron remover is better then both IMO


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Looks like it works a bit slower, but it just doesn't turn purple that much. More brown-ish.
> Cleaning is as good.
> But nanolex wheel cleaner and iron remover is better then both IMO


Interesting:thumb: can the nanolex be bought it bulk say 4litres+

Also, have you tried Britemax iron max, and how does it compare to car pro iron x?


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

No idea if you can buy in bulk. Give them a PM, they will be happy to help you.

Haven't tried the britemax, so can't help you there


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, the active ingredient level defines the hazard of the product. Wolfs doesn't have a hazard, almost everyone else does. The active ingredient is the same so that means that Wolfs must be weaker. I certainly never felt it was as good as IX and never understood why some people were so willing to buy into the multitude of semi-nonsense excuses that were given.


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Interesting:thumb: can the nanolex be bought it bulk say 4litres+
> 
> Also, have you tried Britemax iron max, and how does it compare to car pro iron x?


Yes, available in 5 and 10 litres from UF.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/nanolex/wheel-cleaner-and-iron-remover.aspx


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Go with the Wolfs £37 at Polished Bliss and works very well !!!!! I'm sure the Nanolex isn't 2 1/2 times better than Wolfs !!!!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nanolex was alright, used better, used worse

Didn't like britemax really either

Wax tec / imperial wax are my go to's

Non smelly, works quickly and does an awesome job


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really stated what your going to use it on?... would that matter? yes.. for an all round inc wheels and body panels then it simply is iron-x as it's a much better performing product than any that's been listed already.In fact if you serch the forum am sure there's a few vs threads stating this.
On the other hand if it's simply for cleaning wheels then id advise bilt hamber auto wheel, safe,easy and has fantastic cleaning power especially if its going to be a regular used product.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very rare I will slate a product brought 5lt V4 and worst iron type product I have used no matter how long I left it just did not compete with many others I have tried sorry jess but just didn't rate it at all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Very rare I will slate a product brought 5lt V4 and worst iron type product I have used no matter how long I left it just did not compete with many others I have tried sorry jess but just didn't rate it at all.


Really. I have used it offen and it does excellent job of cleaning rims. I have notice though that it doesn't "find" iron on the paint. I though that it is because we don't have iron particles here but maybe I was wrong. I Have to test some other product to see differences.

What do you think IronX Snow soap?


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Wax tec and IX are best ive used


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> Very rare I will slate a product brought 5lt V4 and worst iron type product I have used no matter how long I left it just did not compete with many others I have tried sorry jess but just didn't rate it at all.


Lots of people have said the same. Almost all the technical stuff points the same direction.


----------

